# [ODMP] California Highway Patrol, California ~ December 21, 2005



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

A Officer with the California Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on December 21, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18089*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Officer Erick Manny 
*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 21, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* 16508

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 21, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Manny was killed in an automobile accident on I-5, near Grapevine, California, while attempting to stop a speeding vehicle. He had contacted dispatch to report he was pursuing the vehicle, but failed to respond when dispatchers requested an additional description of the vehicle.

Responding units located Officer Manny's patrol car, which had rolled several times, over an embankment.

Officer Manny had served with the California Highway Patrol for 8 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

